

How to manipulate standards - epsylon
https://projectbullrun.org/surveillance/2015/video-2015.html#bernstein

======
jackweirdy
Seems to be down

~~~
susmits
Here's a PDF link to the slides: [http://cr.yp.to/talks/2015.05.08/slides-
djb-20150508-a4.pdf](http://cr.yp.to/talks/2015.05.08/slides-
djb-20150508-a4.pdf)

~~~
helyka
I went over this and I feel like I need a little context to understand exactly
what this is besides some guys ramblings about Verizon. Or is this an official
document "leaked" from Verizon?

~~~
eddyb
It seems that DJB went a bit too far with his sarcasm. Or it's not entirely
clear from the slides alone.

------
tormeh
Uh... How long is this guy planning to keep his job?

EDIT: I'll leave this up as a reminder to myself that my disbelief needs to be
given greater weight...

~~~
tanderson92
djb? Probably a while; after all, he does have tenure...

~~~
devalier
FYI, I can no longer reply to this thread (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9517903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9517903)
), but you can email me at my address in my profile if you are still
interested in a reading list.

